# Macbook Air with Timers



## joep109 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Im trying to set my stackmat timer up with a timer on my Macbook air. 

As there is only one jack on my macbook, i put it in there. In the system preferences it gets recognized as earphones.

I get some reaction in CCT, sometimes the red light switches to the green one, but this is only for an instant (0.5 sec). 
Does any one know how to solve this?

How can i let the macbook air use the stackmat timer as input instead of output?

Or if someone knows how to use it as output, please help me,

Thanks.


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

It won't work. Sorry :/


----------



## MrDemir (Jan 27, 2014)

buy a 2jack Adaptor


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 27, 2014)

System Preferences -> Sound -> Use audio port for: -> Sound Input


----------



## kcl (Jan 27, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> System Preferences -> Sound -> Use audio port for: -> Sound Input



Wait wat? Apparently I didn't know about this :O

Probably because I have a MacBook Pro


----------



## joep109 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> System Preferences -> Sound -> Use audio port for: -> Sound Input



I dont have that option on my mac!


----------



## Weston (Jan 27, 2014)

joep109 said:


> I dont have that option on my mac!



I think that was only an option for one of the older operating systems.
Maybe something like this would work.
http://www.amazon.com/Syba-SD-CM-UAUD-Adapter-C-Media-Chipset/dp/B001MSS6CS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1390860290&sr=8-2&keywords=audio+input+USB


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 27, 2014)

Or something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-Hea..._MobilePhoneDataCables_JN&hash=item27d57bd026


----------



## joep109 (Jan 27, 2014)

Methuselah96 said:


> Or something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-5mm-Hea..._MobilePhoneDataCables_JN&hash=item27d57bd026




I have that one, (1 aux to 2 aux), but it doesnt work! 
How should i connect it ?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 27, 2014)

Weston said:


> I think that was only an option for one of the older operating systems.



... oh ._.

I still use Snow Leopard, sorry for not being all fancy and up to date


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 27, 2014)

joep109 said:


> I have that one, (1 aux to 2 aux), but it doesnt work!
> How should i connect it ?



What version do you have? Apparently the newer ones are output only. Or not...I think your best bet is going with a USB connector.


----------



## Weston (Jan 27, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> ... oh ._.
> 
> I still use Snow Leopard, sorry for not being all fancy and up to date



Isn't Mavericks free?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 28, 2014)

Weston said:


> Isn't Mavericks free?



I'm a tad lazy...


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

Ninja Storm said:


> I'm a tad lazy...



Does snow leopard have the App Store?


----------



## Mikel (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Does snow leopard have the App Store?



Why wouldn't it? Although I don't know too much about felines. I'm more of a dog person.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Does snow leopard have the App Store?



It got introduced in the latest version of snow leopard. 

I think you can still select what to use your audio jack for. Under sound, then input, select the stackmat.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jan 28, 2014)

"Upgraded" to Mavericks last night, and I can still access System Preferences -> Sound -> Use audio port for: -> Sound Output/Input. 

Must just be the Air, then. I'm able to access it fine on my MBP.


----------



## Laura O (Jan 28, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> I think you can still select what to use your audio jack for. Under sound, then input, select the stackmat.



I appreciate that you think, but you think wrong. The stackmat is not recognized as an external input device, so there is no option to select it.

Well, to come back to the topic: I tried several ways to connect a stackmat to my MacBook Air but couldn't get it working. With such a splitter I could somehow start and stop with Prisma Puzzle Timer, but that worked only randomly.


----------

